# Meerforellen Lohme



## barschkönig (14. März 2010)

Hy ich fahre anfang April nach Lohme, ich wollt mal fragen ob schon jemand Meerforellen dieses Jahr dort gefangen hat.


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Erst mal  |schild-g  hier im Anglerboard! #6

Nun zu Deiner Frage. 
Mit Sicherheit war dort dieses Jahr schon jemand angeln, auch wenn ich keinen namentlich kenne.
Warum?
Weil es einer der besten Küstenabschnitte ist für frühe Meerforellen. Will sagen, daß dort schon im zeitigen Frühjahr gut gefangen werden kann. #6
Schwierig zu befischen, da viele große Steine am Ufer und im Wasser. |bigeyes
In Wurfweite schon Wassertiefen von gut 4-5 m! #6
Dort ziehen immer gerne Meerforellen lang. Und nicht nur die Lütten.... #6 #h


----------



## barschkönig (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Aha, warst du auch schon da wenn ja hatteste auch schon mal größere Fische gezogen


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Moin,also die Gegend ist auf alle Fälle seehhrrr gut geeignet zum DICKMEFO angeln!!! Ich mag immer nicht so richtig gerne damit angeben, aber ich war da schon ziehmlich oft und manchmal hat es sich mehr als gelohnt....:q:vik:!!!Wie schon Mefohunter geschrieben hat ist es dort nicht unbedingt leicht zu waten aber wenn man erst einen schönen Stein erklommen hat ist es da wirklich sehr schön!!!Also ich wünsche Dir viel Spass dort, vielleicht sieht man sich.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Aha, warst du auch schon da wenn ja hatteste auch schon mal größere Fische gezogen



Gefangen habe ich da schon einige Mefos, nur leider nicht die "BIG MAMA`S" 

Aber auch bei Dranske und Varnewitz konnte ich schon einige Fische landen.
Wie gesagt. Lohme ist super, aber schwierig zu bewaten.  #6


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ich werds versuchen ich war ja die letzten 2 jahre auch schon da, ich bin eher noch ein Anfänger mit Meerforellen 

Welcher Schnur sollte man dort verwenden geflochtene oder mono?


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich werds versuchen ich war ja die letzten 2 jahre auch schon da, ich bin eher noch ein Anfänger mit Meerforellen
> 
> Welcher Schnur sollte man dort verwenden geflochtene oder mono?


Da gibt es immer geteilte Meinungen.Ich bevorzuge geflochtene weil man mehr Gefühl zum Köder hat.Aber ein Stück Mono knote ich immer davor.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich werds versuchen ich war ja die letzten 2 jahre auch schon da, ich bin eher noch ein Anfänger mit Meerforellen
> 
> Welcher Schnur sollte man dort verwenden geflochtene oder mono?



Generell nehme ich immer geflochtene Schnur.
Aber gerade in einem Gebiet wie Lohme muß man dringend ein Monovorfach verwenden! 
Eventuell direkt mit monofiler Schnur fischen.
Auf den Steinen befinden sich Muscheln und Seepocken und die machen mit einer geflochtenen Schnur kurzen Prozess. Und es ist wirklich nicht witzig #d , wenn der Fisch mit abgerissenen Blinker und meterweise geflochtene Schnur im Wasser umher schwimmt. |uhoh: #6


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Und wie siehts mit Ködern aus ich habe es die letzten male öfters mit den Spökets von Falkfish versucht, 1 Lachs bisher gefangen


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

ich klinke mich mal als "noch-nie-in-lohme-gewesener" mit ein. habe bisher nur 2mal westlich von lohme gefischt. hab erst vor 3 tagen zu meinem kumpel gesagt, bleib deiner linie treu und fisch den köder, dem du vertraust! 3 würfe später zappelte die 71er am haken. es fängt nur ein köder! und zwar der an der schnur und im wasser hängt


----------



## Boddenangler27 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Nee,2...Wie groß war denn der Lachs den du gefangen hast?


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

was ich damit sagen wollte, mach dir gedanken, versuch das wasser zu "lesen", probier verschiedene dinge aus und sammel erfahrungen. es kann dir heute eh niemand sagen, wie die bedingungen an anderen tagen sind. und nein man kann auch mehrere köder gleichzeitig im wasser haben. mach dich nicht fertig wenn nix beißt, denn das kommt öfter vor als man möchte


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ich fahr auch nicht direkt Lohme wir fahren nach Bisdamitz, is ja eigentlich auch gleich daneben


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht geht ein kleiner Bach an der Küste runter, in dem Bereich dürfte sich was rumtreiben( Süßwasser ).
Ganz gut sind eigentlich Blinker in silber oder Kupfer ,da dort der Hering schon angekommen ist. Auch gut möglich das sich die Mefo dort als Dorsch zu erkennen gibt.


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ja das stimmt ein kleiner Bach wo an der Einmündung das Wasser immer trüb ist.Und wenn man weit genug rauskommt kann auch mal ein Dorsch beißen?


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



Boddenangler27 schrieb:


> Nee,2...Wie groß war denn der Lachs den du gefangen hast?


72 cm


----------



## benny nms (15. März 2010)

*AW: meerforellen angeln küste kiel  wan  kann man mit guten fängen rechnen*

moin moin ich wolte ma fragen wie es an der küste von kiel mit der meerforelle ausschaut ich hab bisher nur  im fluss gute exemplare gelandet  wolte ma fragen wie es mit der offendensee ausschaut gruß benny aus neumünster


----------



## gallus (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



smith1337 schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen wollte, mach dir gedanken, versuch das wasser zu "lesen", probier verschiedene dinge aus und sammel erfahrungen. es kann dir heute eh niemand sagen, wie die bedingungen an anderen tagen sind. und nein man kann auch mehrere köder gleichzeitig im wasser haben. mach dich nicht fertig wenn nix beißt, denn das kommt öfter vor als man möchte



|good:


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



gallus schrieb:


> |good:



merci...jemand der weiß was ich meine! melde mich morgen bei dir (muß nochmal üben fahren für's we)


----------



## gallus (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Vom Arzt empfohlen,oder was?


----------



## smith1337 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



gallus schrieb:


> Vom Arzt empfohlen,oder was?



vom physiotherapeut meines vertrauens...gruß an heiko|wavey:


----------



## kraft 67 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Der Fiesiotherapeuth sagt : Fische über 50 cm schaden der Gesundheit 
(außer wenn ich sie fange ) , kriegste `Rücken`von :c!


----------



## barschkönig (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

kennt dort jemand den angelladen altenkirchen


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> kennt dort jemand den angelladen altenkirchen


Du meinst doch den auf Rügen? Fahre lieber zu Wolfgangs Fundgrube sehr zu empfehlen!Der Laden liegt an der Hauptstasse zw.Mukran und Binz gegenüber von Prora.Der hat ne gute Auswahl und ist echt nett!Auch preislich echt gut.   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## barschkönig (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ja ich meine den auf rügen im Norden bei Arkona


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ja ich meine den auf rügen im Norden bei Arkona


Der Typ da ist ein richtiger Schnacker der erzählt gern und viel.Und die Köderauswahl ist mehr auf Hecht ausgerichtet.Kannst mir glauben fahre zu Wolfgangs Fundgrube da machst Du nichts verkehrt!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## barschkönig (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ich war ja schon da, viel auswahl an Meerforellenködern hat er ja nich


----------



## shR!mp (16. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

ansonsten kannst auch zu klatt&co in bergen die haben auch ne große auswahl an mefoködern da
bei der fundgrube gibts noch die alten hansen köder im ausverkauf...und auch schon die neuen


----------



## barschkönig (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Mal sehen ob ich da ma hinfahre.

Kann man an der Küste bei Lohme eigentlich auch Dorsche vom Ufer fangen mit Blinker oda so?


----------



## Boddenangler27 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ja kann man,es muß nur etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## barschkönig (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Zu welcher Tageszeit beißen Meerforellen am besten?


----------



## xfishbonex (18. März 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Den ganzen tag hast du jetzt chance welche zubekommen :vik:ran an speck lg andre


----------



## barschkönig (1. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Morgen gehts los an die Ostsee#h


----------



## barschkönig (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

1 Meerforelle gefangen 70 cm 8 pfund schwer


----------



## archi69 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Petri #h


Wir fahren in 6 Tagen los um selbiges zu tun....:q


----------



## barschkönig (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



barschkönig schrieb:


> 1 Meerforelle gefangen 70 cm 8 pfund schwer



Auch von mir ein kräftiges  *Petri*  !:m #h


----------



## barschkönig (9. April 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Petri Dank


----------



## barschkönig (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ich meld mich mal wieder im Thread mit na Frage:

Da ich die letzten Jahre immer mit meiner 3 lbs Karpfenrute und einer nicht ganz passenden Rolle auf Mefos gefischt habe würde ich gern mal eine gute Kombo wissen aus Rute, Rolle und Schnur#c


----------



## OssiHWI (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Ruten gibt`s ja wie Sand am Meer, du solltest dich nur an ein paar Dinge halten:

Rute: - 2,70 - 3m lang
- WG 10 - 40 g

Rolle: 2000er - 4000er Spinnrolle

Schnur: Ich fische die Berkley Blaze Orange (geflochtene) in 0,08mm. Tragkraft irgendwas im die 10 kg und dünn wie nen Haar. Hab schon so manches Mal beim Knoten binden das Fluchen angefangen. Ich hab allerdings auch Bockwurstfinger...

Wenn du uns jetzt noch Deine Preisvorstellungen nennen würdest, werden dir bestimmt einige ein paar sehr interessante Ruten und Rollen nennen können.

Oder guckst du hier: Da steht alles drin was du wissen musst...

FAQ: Das erste Mal auf Meerforelle - Hilfen für Einsteiger 


LG Ossi


----------



## barschkönig (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

bis 150 euro würde ich dafür ausgeben:m


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

So ich habe jetzt mir mal was zusammengestellt allerdings ist das Zeug nicht direkt für Meerforelle ich wollte mal Fragen ob das trotzdem so geht.

Rute: Chub Outcast Stalker 2,70m ca 60 gramm WG

Rolle: Fish inter X- TOP 3040 Schnurfassung: 0.30er 190m

Als Schnur nehme ich dann eine Geflochtene welche weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Das ist die Rolle:


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

Nimm eine Rute in 3m. Du wirst Dich sonst später ärgern.

Grüße!


----------



## barschkönig (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



Findling schrieb:


> Nimm eine Rute in 3m. Du wirst Dich sonst später ärgern.
> 
> Grüße!


 
Wiso komm ich nicht weiter raus sonst?


----------



## janko (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*

wenn die rute wie die rolle aussieht - na dann petri heil.. |kopfkrat


----------



## barschkönig (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen Lohme*



janko schrieb:


> wenn die rute wie die rolle aussieht - na dann petri heil.. |kopfkrat


 
Nein die Rute ist neu, die Rolle ist schon etwas älter hab die auch gestern erst wieder rausgekramt.


----------

